# Wireless Card on Compaq Evo n800c

## Tachyon

I am attempting to get my wireless card to work on my compaq Evo n800c. it is a usb based wireless card, i think the compaq model for it is w200. i have been told it is orinocco bases and i have seen drivers online for orinoccos usb cards. however being a relative newbie i am completely clueless as to how to compile and install the driver, and then get config files set up correctly to use this. if anyone has any useful information or instructions that would be great.

thanks

----------

## jay

Check the Tips&Tricks section for some good advices on wireless cards.

From my point og view you'll nedd the usb-hotplug package, the pcmcia-cs package and the orinoco drivers installed.

----------

## mellofone

I just got the same card. Have you had any results making it work?

----------

## dj_choco

 *jay wrote:*   

> Check the Tips&Tricks section for some good advices on wireless cards.
> 
> From my point og view you'll nedd the usb-hotplug package, the pcmcia-cs package and the orinoco drivers installed.

 

jay, why would I need the pcmcia-cs (or kernel) support for a USB card?

I just got the W200 myself... just started working on it.

Also... where exactly are the orinoco drivers?

[edit]http://orinoco-usb.alioth.debian.org/ [/edit]Last edited by dj_choco on Sat Nov 08, 2003 8:40 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## melted_stencil

I got the w200 working in gentoo using the newest orinoco drivers on my n800c(I'm typing this right now from class).  Soon as I get back to my desktop I'll throw up a link.  

Everything works as far as I can see, including Fn+F2.   And you don't need pcmcia, at least I didn't, just using the _usb sources worked for me.

*Edit* http://ranty.pantax.net/~rrey/orinoco-usb/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4.tar.bz2  may work for you, I'm not sure if these are th exact ones I used but give it a shotLast edited by melted_stencil on Tue Nov 04, 2003 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mellofone

I have everything working but the Fn+F2. Any ideas what I could be missing?

Not that I ever actually need it  :Smile: 

----------

## melted_stencil

My FN+F2 worked right out of the box actually.   You may need to emerge hotplug if you don't have it,  dmesg shows my system recognizing FN+F2 as a request to load up the wireless card and it uses the appropriate hotplug scripts

Hope that helps, Good luck

----------

## mellofone

That's probably it. I am not using hotplug... Thanks.

----------

## root66

Hi guys!

has anyone made experience getting the W200 running with a kernel 2.6?

I've stumbled over this site:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~agriffis/N620c/

The instructions on this site are really helpful, but somehow the downloaded driver seems to be incompatible with the current 2.6.0 vanilla kernel... the modules are named .o, and not .ko like it is  with 2.6

I also have a n800c, great thing - with kernel 2.6 almost everything works fine now including ACPI. The only thing i didn't manage to get running ( despite the W200 ) is suspend-to-RAM, but we'll see.... For anyone who doesn't know so far, a full 1400x1050 resolution console can be achieved with vga=834 ( with VESA fb enabled ).

I would be glad for any helpful comments.  :Cool: 

----------

## melted_stencil

I'm actually reinstalling with the gentoo-development 2.6.0-r2 kernel right now.  Soon as I get home, I'll give it a shot.  I remember seeing people getting it working and there was definitly stuff on teh orinoco mailing list so your best bet would be to check that first.  

I'll post back as soon as I get home (at work now doing tech support  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## root66

Hi again,

i got the "orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4" drivers "working"... The instructions at the site i mentioned before are not quite applicative to make a shell script from...

The drivers are loaded by the kernel automagically at boot-time, wow! although i didn't tell them to do so...

The only tiny problem is now....I have no wlan0 device  :Confused: 

The Fn+F2 function key is working, though... i can see switching the LED on/off at the device   :Cool: 

hmmm.....

I get some strange boot messages from dmesg:

```

orinoco_usb.c v0.2.2 (Manuel Estrada Sainz <ranty@debian.org>)

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_probe: ENTER

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:find_fw_variant_offset: card_variant_offset = 0x10AD

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_firmware_download: ENTER

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_firmware_download: Patching card_variant byte 0x00 at 0x10AD

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_firmware_download: EXIT

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_init: ENTER

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_init: sending control message

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_remove_in_urb: no urb to remove

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Sleeping...

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Done sleeping

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_docmd_wait: 0x0000, parm0 0x0000

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Sleeping...

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Done sleeping

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_init: EXIT

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c: bridge_probe: register_netdev() failed

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_bulk_in_callback: status -2, not resubmiting

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_delete: ENTER

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_delete: EXIT

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_probe: EXIT

```

strange is that it first says orinoco_usb.c v0.2.2, but the sources are called usb-0.3.0-rrey4... hmmmmm.

i suspect this line to be responsible for the missing wlan0 in /dev:

```

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c: bridge_probe: register_netdev() failed

```

any ideas?

----------

## root66

me again,

finally I'm giving up for today - it's very late now. Here's what i experienced for now:

1.) The driver gets correctly compiled and the firmware gets successfully downloaded from the device.

```

File WLAGS51B.sys length 177664 (0x0002b600)

Memory allocated and file read OK

Lucent ORiNOCO Usb Firmware Extractor v 0.3

(c) 2003 Alessandro Faillace

Found usb firmware at file offset 0x0002718b

Searching for firmware second signature ...found it at file offset 0x000270f3

Checking distance ... 0x0004daaf...to far away

Searching for firmware start signature ...found it at file offset 0x00026fec

Checking distance ... 0x0000019f...ok

Found usb firmware end at file offset 0x00028bb6

found it at file offset 0x00028b2b

Firmware Start   :0x00026ff0...

Firmware End     :0x00028b2f...

Firmware lenght  :0x1B40...Good lenght

Size  0x00001b40...

Found variant information

 

 

------------ [DUMPING] ------------

Dumping to orinoco_usb_fw.h...

../util/extractfw -b WLAGS51B.sys

File WLAGS51B.sys length 177664 (0x0002b600)

Memory allocated and file read OK

Lucent ORiNOCO Usb Firmware Extractor v 0.3

(c) 2003 Alessandro Faillace

Found usb firmware at file offset 0x0002718b

Searching for firmware second signature ...found it at file offset 0x000270f3

Checking distance ... 0x0004daaf...to far away

Searching for firmware start signature ...found it at file offset 0x00026fec

Checking distance ... 0x0000019f...ok

Found usb firmware end at file offset 0x00028bb6

found it at file offset 0x00028b2b

Firmware Start   :0x00026ff0...

Firmware End     :0x00028b2f...

Firmware lenght  :0x1B40...Good lenght

Size  0x00001b40...

Found variant information

 

 

------------ [DUMPING] ------------

Dumping to orinoco_usb_fw.bin...

ln -fs orinoco_usb_fw.bin orinoco_ezusb_fw

ls -la orinoco_usb_fw.* orinoco_ezusb_fw

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 Jan  8 02:08 orinoco_ezusb_fw -> orinoco_usb_fw.bin

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         6976 Jan  8 02:08 orinoco_usb_fw.bin

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        37723 Jan  8 02:08 orinoco_usb_fw.h

```

2.) The driver gets loaded during boot time [dmesg]:

```

...

orinoco.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> and others)

orinoco_pci.c 0.13e (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au> & Jean Tourrilhes <jt@hpl.hp.com>)

...

hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 3, assigned address 3

usb 2-3: new device strings: Mfr=0, Product=1, SerialNumber=2

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 3 default language ID 0x409

usb 2-3: Product: Compaq WLAN MultiPort W200

usb 2-3: SerialNumber: PG2CJL9ASLPS

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-3: registering 2-3:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

orinoco.c 0.14alpha1HEAD (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

Orinoco USB 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Orinoco USB 2-3:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_probe: ENTER

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:find_fw_variant_offset: card_variant_offset = 0x10AD

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_firmware_download: ENTER

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_firmware_download: Patching card_variant byte 0x00 at 0x10AD

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_firmware_download: EXIT

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_init: ENTER

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_init: sending control message

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_remove_in_urb: no urb to remove

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Sleeping...

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Done sleeping

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_docmd_wait: 0x0000, parm0 0x0000

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Sleeping...

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_req_ctx_wait: Done sleeping

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_init: EXIT

hermes @ MEM 0xcb5e2c28: Timeout waiting for card to reset (reg=0x2c28)!

wlan0: failed to initialize firmware (err = -110)

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c: bridge_probe: register_netdev() failed

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_bulk_in_callback: disconnected

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_delete: ENTER

unregister_netdevice: device wlan0/cb5e2800 never was registered

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_delete: EXIT

/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c:bridge_probe: EXIT

Orinoco USB: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -14

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver Orinoco USB

orinoco_usb.c v0.2.2 (Manuel Estrada Sainz <ranty@debian.org>)

....

```

>>> wlan0: failed to initialize firmware (err = -110)

>>> unregister_netdevice: device wlan0/cb5e2800 never was registered

>>> Orinoco USB: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -14

It somehow fails to init the firmware!

At [1] in the drivers dev mailing list ( http://ranty.pantax.net/pipermail/orinoco-usb-devel/ ), there's mentioned that you need sysfs mounted on /sys to correctly run the driver....

That goes for me - /sys is ( and was ) mounted. So the problem is not the download of the firmware, but the init.

At [2] in the mailing list is mentioned that firmware.agent in /etc/hotplug doesn't recognize the /sys mountpoint due to a incorrect code line. This is also not the problem. Testing the responsible command returns /sys as awaited.

No luck for now...  :Sad: 

 :Exclamation:  BUT... there's other code in firmware.agent which is in my opinion not functioning properly:

```
    

...

if [ ! -e $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/loading ]; then

        sleep 1

    fi

 

    if [ -f $FIRMWARE_DIR/$FIRMWARE ]; then

        echo 1 > $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/loading

        cp $FIRMWARE_DIR/$FIRMWARE $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/data

        echo 0 > $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/loading

    else

        echo -1 > $SYSFS/$DEVPATH/loading

...

```

 :Idea:  I can't see a initialization of the variable $DEVPATH in the whole script, neither its defined in my env-variables! Testing the output confirms my suspects... it's emty. Also there's no entry or directory called "loading" or "data" in whole /sys...

 :Arrow:  I'll contact the mailing list today, maybe they know something about this issue... good night.

[1] http://ranty.pantax.net/pipermail/orinoco-usb-devel/2003-October/000340.html

[2] http://ranty.pantax.net/pipermail/orinoco-usb-devel/2003-October/000348.html

----------

## root66

Finally got it working!    :Very Happy: 

On the Orinoco-USB homepage it is stated:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2003/07/14.a Orinoco-USB merged with official Orinoco drivers
> 
> The Orinoco-USB code is already merged into the CVS with the official Linux kernel Orinoco driver. For the moment, only in CVS. If you want more information, go to the project page at Savannah.
> ...

 

 :Arrow:  But it isn't included in the 2.6 vanilla sources, so I downloaded the CVS version of the original Orinoco driver, where the usb-version is included... and voila, this version works without problems!

Haven't had the chance to test it so far, but now i have a wlan0 device.

----------

## invis-eo

Hi

I've also a w200 wlan-card and it doesnt work. I've compiled my 2.6.0 kernel with the .config file from the link above and installed de orinoco-usb drivers correctly i think. But i have anymore no light on the led and i have no wlan0 or somthing else device.

Can someone give me a tip what i can do? how can i find out if the fn + f2 works?

thanks for your reply and sorry for my english!

----------

## root66

Hi invis!

 :Exclamation:  You shouldn't directly use the .config link from above, because it's made for a special notebook, a evo n620c.

 :Question:  Are you familiar with configuring your kernel?

If not, take a look here: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/gentoo-kernel.xml

For the W200 Card you need your kernel configured for USB and WLAN support. 

There's no need to select any kernel drivers for WLAN cards unless you have a different card you also wish to configure.

If this works, grab the latest CVS snapshot of the orinoco driver from this site:

 :Arrow:  http://savannah.nongnu.org/cvs/?group=orinoco

Compile the driver and copy the resulting .ko files into your kernels driver directory for wireless cards, something like:

```

# cd {PATH TO DOWNLOADED ORINOCO CVS}

// Then build

# ./configure

# make

# make install

// Then install the drivers in you kernel modules driectory

# cp *.ko /lib/modules/{YOUR KERNEL}/kernel/drivers/net/wireless

```

For testing the module you should go into this directory and do a:

```

# cd /lib/modules/{YOUR KERNEL}/kernel/drivers/net/wireless

# modprobe orinoco_usb

# lsmod

```

If you properly configured your kernel and installed the driver, the output of lsmod should look like this:

```

Module                  Size     Used by

sg                     29964     0

orinoco_usb            27136     0

orinoco                47876     1 orinoco_usb

hermes                  7296     1 orinoco_usb

```

If the driver works, you can use the Fn+F2 Key. Pressing this should turn on/off the LED on the W200. If so, add "orinoco_usb" to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

The command:

```

# tail /var/log/messages

```

should output something like this, everytime you turn on the device:

```

Jan 13 17:52:08 esmeralda kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 3, assigned address 4

Jan 13 17:52:08 esmeralda kernel: usb 2-3: Product: Compaq WLAN MultiPort W200

Jan 13 17:52:08 esmeralda kernel: usb 2-3: SerialNumber: XXXXXXXXXX

```

You will also need to emerge:

 :Arrow:  pcmcia-cs - for the iwconfig tool, where you can see if your card is recognized by the kernel as wlan0

 :Arrow:  hotplug - for PCI and USB hotpluging, look at earlier entries in this thread.

Add the hotplug script to your boot scripts:

```

# rc-update add hotplug default

```

Then it should be properly installed and loaded everytime you boot your machine.

----------

## invis-eo

thanks a lot for your great posting

now my wlan-led is shining. thanks a lot. I'll try to connect it later when im at home  :Smile: 

thanks a lot!

/ i edited this posting because i had a kernel error with the usb, which i dont have seen. now it works fine. i havent installed ohci, only uhci...!Last edited by invis-eo on Tue Jan 13, 2004 8:33 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## root66

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> / i edited this posting because i had a kernel error with the usb, which i dont have seen. now it works fine. i havent installed ohci, only uhci...!
> 
> 

 

I also stumbled over this problem!   :Wink: 

Can you post something on your experiences how the card/driver works? I didn't have the chance to test it  yet...

----------

## invis-eo

i tought that you have the same problem. therefore i posted it!

im sorry, i cant give you a resumee of my experiences. I'm not at home, im in my flat share (in der wohngemeinschaft) where we have no wlan. But it worked for about a half a year with the old 2.4.22 kernel and it worked fine! I can give you answers earliest on the weekend when im at home so i hope that i can use kismet and all this tools mit my w200 but i dont know it yet!

But im happy that it works!!!

----------

## Halcy0n

I tried both drivers provided on this page, but neither of them work for me.  I saw a couple other instances of my problem online with my exact laptop.  I have the Compaq Evo N800c.  Whenever I hit Fn-F2, I get the following error message in dmesg: 

```
drivers/usb/core/config.c: invalid interface number (1/1)
```

Anyone have any ideas on a possible fix?

Thanks.

----------

## root66

Hi!

I don't think that this has something do to with the driver itself. The CVS version worked flawlessly with me. I expect it rather to be a kernel configuration problem...

Which kernel are you using?

Can you post more detailed information ( dmesg, kernel log )?

----------

## Halcy0n

http://www.halcy0n.com/temp/.config

There is the config I used, but I also enabled wlan after I put that file up.  That is the only change that I know I made.  I don't have access to my laptop currently, so I can't give you exact dmesg output.

----------

## Halcy0n

Could someone that has it working possibly put their kernel config up.  I'm about to try and write a hack so that the card will work, but I'd much rather not have my system crash many times while trying to do that  :Smile: 

----------

## root66

As far as I can see by now, you do not have enabled the following options in your kernel which is obviously required:

```

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

```

A WLAN card without WLAN support in the kernel? You won't get far with that.

```

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

```

If you also have a n800c you won't need UHCI, as you haven't got one.

So this definitly is a kernel configuration problem.

 :Idea:  As I may give you a tipp: Try to enable everything that is not necerssarily needed, or not for shure be loaded at normal operation, as kernel module. This makes your kernel use your RAM more efficiently and has practically no impact on runtime speed, as the modules run as object code, like any compiled-in function would do. Then you can also add modules/functions you normally would not really need for your working environment, but maybe could use someday ( i.e. PCMCIA-NICS, USB-printer support etc. ). These modules just take up a little more space on your harddrive, which you shurely have enough of. Try to avoid compiling in functions you don't shurely need, as this blows up your kernel und wastes your RAM.

Consider reading the kernel configuration guide, the link is posted somwhere in a entry above.

----------

## Halcy0n

I stated in my post that I compiled in WLAN support, that it was the only difference between my current config and that one.  I also know how to compile a kernel, that is not an issue.  I know the differences between modules and compiling it into the kernel itself.  I like a monolithic kernel.  I try to keep the number of modules I have to a minimum, as well as the number of things I compile for my kernel at all.  Having UHCI compiled in or not is not an issue, I've tried it every way possible, and as I stated before, I compiled WLAN support in.  

Can someone post their config so I can see possible clues to my mistake?  I'm beginning to believe that this is an issue with the card itself, and that you have newer firmware on your wireless card, since the error message is showing my card violates the USB standard, which is not a kernel issue, unless the checks can be removed and it allows the use of the "broken" interface.

----------

## root66

first, sorry if I may have got you wrong - i did'nt read your first posting "carefully" enough.

If you presume that it could be a old firmware, you may be right. I thought I read somwhere that it could be flashed or may be used another. When I got the " orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4" drivers right, it downloaded the firmware and saved it somewhere on the disk...

But there's another possibility, there exist two versions of the "w200". A "old" one, which is quite flat, and a new one which looks quite  humby... The old one has a prism2 chipset and the new one a orinoco-usb interface. I also read somewhere, that they shipped a few "new" ones with the prism2 chipset... I'm not a expert with these cards, but maybe that's a hint.

What does your lsusb and dmesg say?

----------

## Halcy0n

Well, lsusb and dmesg can't report anything since it can't access the card correctly.  I can't see any info on it really.  Which card do you have?  Does it say "Wireless Lan" or "W200" on the side of the card?  Mine is the old one, but I think my mom has the newer card, so if the new one works, I'll just swap cards with her since she won't even notice the difference.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## tgrave

I think I have the old Prism2 based card (there's a chip called ISL.... on the back side of the PCB), is there a chance to get it working?

dmesg reports the following error when i switch on the card:

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 3, assigned address 1

drivers/usb/core/config.c: invalid interface number (1/1)

usb 2-3: can't read configurations, error -22

----------

## Halcy0n

tgrave, that is the exact same error that I am receieving when I try to use my card.  I'm going to try and work on it more today and tomorrow.  If I have any success, I'll post what I've figured out.

----------

## tgrave

This is what I found out until now:

Compaq has released 2 different 802.11b Multiport Modules, one is exactly called "Compaq 802.11b MultiPort Module", the other one is called "Compaq WLAN MultiPort Module W200". The first one does NOT work with Linux (Prism2 based, but not supported by the linux-wlan-ng driver), the second one does work using the orinoco driver.

----------

## melted_stencil

I have the newer w200 module (says Wireless LAN w200 on the side of it) and I'm getting the same -14 errors as Halcy0n..I remmeber seeing someone having flashed their card with Atmel firmware or some such, can't find the site now though...any ideas?

----------

## Drevux

I have tried everything in this thread, however when I modprobe the orinoco_usb driver it loads but is not used by a device.  Essentially it is not working at all, no LED =(

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Drevux

On my dmesg after I modprobe the orinoco_usb driver I see the following..

```
orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol free_orinocodev

orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol __orinoco_ev_rx

orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol hermes_struct_init

orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol __orinoco_ev_info

orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol alloc_orinocodev

orinoco.c 0.14alpha2HEAD (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver Orinoco USB

orinoco_usb.c v0.2.2 (Manuel Estrada Sainz <ranty@debian.org>)

```

Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## JSylvia007

I am having the exact same problem as Drevux...  I have a Presario 900us, and I decided to give getting the 3D support out of the Radeon IGP320M a shot, and I noticed that the only way people were getting it done was through the tutorial here on our forums  (A+ Guys!)  But here's my dilema.  The Wireless is more important to me than the 3d, and As we've all seen, these drivers for the W200 don't seem to work on 2.6 kernels.  

I get the exact same error message as above, "Unknown symbol..."  I would greatly appreciate any help on the matter..   :Smile: 

/edit:  When I get home later today, i'll post my exact dmesg, and the exact kernel that I'm using...  

PS.  It seems thar root66 knows his stuff, so if he is reading these, WE NEED SOME HELP BUDDY!!   :Very Happy:   :Surprised:   :Very Happy: 

~Jake

----------

## Tachyon

Hey i am back after not messing with this for a while. College is cool except for those annoying classes

anyway i installed the 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 kernel because it seemed like people who did had a much easier time of it. I also compiled the orinico usb drivers from the Savannah CVS site. They compiled with no problems and when i run modprobe orinoco_usb the module loads. However the card does not work. Out of mere curiosity i ran lsusb (although i wouldnt understand the output)

```
cannot open /proc/bus/usb, No such file or directory (2)
```

turns out i understood it too well. here is the relavent part of my dmesg output (from bootup)

```

ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 64

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: reset hcs_params 0x2395 dbg=0 cc=2 pcc=3 ports=5

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: reset portroute 1 0 1 0 0

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: reset hcc_params 0002 thresh 0 uframes 256/512/1024

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: irq 10, pci mem d1883000

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: init command 010009 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=256 RUN

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 0.95, driver 2003-Dec-29

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:02:0e.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: registering 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 5 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port power switching

hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: reset, control = 0x8

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: irq 10, pci mem d1885000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: root hub device address 1

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: GetStatus port 5 status 001803 POWER sig=j  CSC CONNECT

hub 1-0:1.0: port 5, status 501, change 1, 480 Mb/s

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:02:0e.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: registering 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 510ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 5: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x501

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: port 5 full speed --> companion

ehci_hcd 0000:02:0e.2: GetStatus port 5 status 003801 POWER OWNER sig=j  CONNECT

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 3, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 3: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/core/config.c: invalid interface number (1/1)

usb 2-3: can't read configurations, error -22

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: intrstatus 0x00000044 RHSC SF

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: intrenable 0x80000012 MIE UE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: hcca frame #042b

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: roothub.a ff000203 POTPGT=255 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: reset, control = 0x8

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: irq 10, pci mem d1887000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: root hub device address 1

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [3] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 3

usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb3: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:02:0e.1

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb3: registering 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 3-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 3-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 3-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 510ms

hub 3-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 3-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 3-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

drivers/usb/core/config.c: invalid interface number (1/1)

usb 2-3: can't read configurations, error -22

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: control 0x083 HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: intrenable 0x80000012 MIE UE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: hcca frame #042a

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: roothub.a ff000202 POTPGT=255 NPS NDP=2

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.1: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver
```

Just for reminders i also have a Compaq Evo n800c and i believe this is the W200 card (multiport wireless module thing)

i can post my .config if you want but i can tell you i compiled in support for EHCI and OHCI... i left UHCI out because someone earlier said this laptop didnt use it?

if theres some kind of common kernel configuration that would do this than thats probably what i missed. Thanks 

Andrew

 :Shocked: 

----------

## JSylvia007

I looked through my errors when i got back home, but unfortunately I am at school right now, and since I cant access the wireless through linux, I can't post a reply with any readable data...  Tonight, I will definately post up what i get.   :Smile: 

~Jake

----------

## CrZy_T

bumpy bump

----------

## Halcy0n

I'm still experiencing the same problem, though I haven't tried it again in awhile with a new kernel and such.  I'll probably give it a try tomorrow after work and see if I can get it to work.  I'd love to get wireless working if anyone has anymore suggestions  :Smile: 

----------

## melted_stencil

I just  installed 2.6.3 and on a whim tried to install my wireless drivers...AND IT WORKED!.

Light turned on, everything worked.  At work now but I'll post my kernel config when I get back to school.   Looks like it was a problem with some hotplugging kernel options...either that or 2.6.3 allows for a more relaxed USB interface.

----------

## Halcy0n

Well, still having the same problem, even after changing my .config to be the same as melted_stencil's.  Here's the dmesg after trying to turn the device on: 

```
orinoco.c 0.14alpha1HEAD (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver Orinoco USB

orinoco_usb.c v0.2.2 (Manuel Estrada Sainz <ranty@debian.org>)

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

drivers/usb/core/config.c: invalid interface number (1/1)

usb 2-3: can't read configurations, error -22

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 3

drivers/usb/core/config.c: invalid interface number (1/1)

usb 2-3: can't read configurations, error -22
```

I know its because I have the older version of the w200 card, and I'm hoping someone can come up with a fix so I don't have to go buy another one  :Smile: 

----------

## JSylvia007

So am i hearing that you (Melted) have success with the 2.6.3 kernel and the W200 device?? If this is true, could you please post what you did to get it to work...  I've been trying for months...

~Jake

----------

## Halcy0n

JSylvia007, I now have mine working as well.  I got one of the newer cards.  Melted also has one of the newer cards (we go to the same college).  I was unsuccessful at getting the old one to work at all with anything I tried.  If the side of your card says "Wireless Lan" then you have the old one.  The new one says "Wireless Lan W200" on the side, and that one works like a charm.  Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.

----------

## JSylvia007

thats the card I have!!   :Very Happy:   there is hope!!  My card says Wireless Lan W200 on the side...  Could you please post what you did to get it to work?

~Jake

----------

## Halcy0n

All you should need is USB support in your kernel and then download these drivers: http://ranty.pantax.net/~rrey/orinoco-usb/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4.tar.bz2  After you unpack them, go into that directory and just do: 

```
make && make install

cd drivers

make install

modprobe orinoco_usb

```

  You'll need to do that as root, then you should just be able to hit Fn-F2 and the card will turn on.  If that doesn't work for you, post any errors you get in dmesg, or any other relevant errors, here and I'll try to help you out.

----------

## JSylvia007

thanks a bunch... as soon as i can get 2.6.4 mm to compile and boot correctly i'll give it a try... I've been trying with this kernel for quite some time now, and I've never had this much trouble

----------

## JSylvia007

Wow... that worked like a charm...  I really apreciate it!!   :Very Happy: 

Here's a suggestion if you ever want to upgrade to 2.6.4 mm  make sure you use genkernel 1.8, anything higher works like crap, and leaves you with tons of problems... even the normal way still gave me problems... 

~Jake  

(now i just have to get 3d working yet again with this new kernel!)[/code]

----------

## Halcy0n

Np, and its easy enough to compile the kernel without genkernel  :Wink: 

----------

## JSylvia007

perhaps i cried success too soon...  i get this from dmesg:

```

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 3

wlan0: failed to initialize firmware (err = -16)

/home/jsylvia/Documents/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c: bridge_probe: register_netdev() failed

unregister_netdevice: device wlan0/d53c7800 never was registered

Orinoco USB: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -14

```

Any suggestions?

~Jake

EDIT::  I just tried to recompile the driver and this is what i get:

```

root@Beowulf-Laptop orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4 # make

make -C driver

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver'

mkdir -p .tmp_versions

cp /lib/modules/2.6.4-rc2-mm1/build/.tmp_versions/*.mod /usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3 .0-rrey4/driver/.tmp_versions

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.4-rc2-mm1/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey 4/driver MODVERDIR=/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/.tmp_versions modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.4-rc2-mm1'

  HOSTCC  scripts/fixdep

In file included from /usr/include/bits/posix1_lim.h:130,

                 from /usr/include/limits.h:144,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/limits.h: 122,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/syslimits .h:7,

                 from /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.2/include/limits.h: 11,

                 from scripts/fixdep.c:105:

/usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:36:26: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/include/sys/socket.h:35,

                 from /usr/include/netinet/in.h:24,

                 from scripts/fixdep.c:107:

/usr/include/bits/socket.h:305:24: asm/socket.h: No such file or directory

scripts/fixdep.c: In function `use_config':

scripts/fixdep.c:193: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/fixdep.c:193: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

scripts/fixdep.c:193: error: for each function it appears in.)

scripts/fixdep.c:193: warning: unused variable `s'

scripts/fixdep.c: In function `parse_dep_file':

scripts/fixdep.c:289: error: `PATH_MAX' undeclared (first use in this function)

scripts/fixdep.c:289: warning: unused variable `s'

make[3]: *** [scripts/fixdep] Error 1

make[2]: *** [scripts] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.4-rc2-mm1'

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver'

make: *** [all] Error 2

```

----------

## Halcy0n

I never ran into that problem, but a quick google turned up a thread with this solution: http://ranty.pantax.net/pipermail/orinoco-usb-devel/2004-February/000426.html  Look at the thread for the problems the guy was running into.

----------

## Hypnos

FYI, I have the n800 sister model, the Presario 2800.  My multiport works flawlessly using wlan-ng, albeit on kernel 2.4.18.  It's a Prism2 chip.

----------

## JSylvia007

well i tried those directions... and here's what i get now...

```

hermes @ MEM 0xd308bc48: Timeout waiting for card to reset (reg=0xbc48)!

wlan0: failed to initilize firmware (err = -110)

/home/jsylvia/Documents/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c: bridge_probe: register_netdev() failed

unregister_netdevice: device wlan0/d308b800 never was registered

Orinoco USB: probe of 2-3:1.0 failed with error -14

```

i think i may just go back to a 2.6.3 kernel, because now I'm having a whole slew of troubles... 3d support is dead again, and i am unable to compile xfree... now wireless doesnt work... i may just go back there and see if that works... but i'll wait a while before i do... any help would be greatly appreciated...

~Jake

----------

## melted_stencil

 *Quote:*   

> FYI, I have the n800 sister model, the Presario 2800. My multiport works flawlessly using wlan-ng, albeit on kernel 2.4.18. It's a Prism2 chip.

 

2.4 was fairly easy to get working as it didn't have teh overly stringent USB requirements/standards that 2.6 seems to enforce and seem to be the cause of the majority of the problems with this card 

Now if only the orinoco drivers supported monitor mode, i'd be a happy man.  Hopefully its not a card/hardware issue

----------

## invis-eo

As you can see in this thread, my w200 card worked with a 2.6.0 kernel (or something before 2.6.3). Actually, i hav the 2.6.4_rc1 kernel on my system and i  installed the complete gentoo system new. Now my wlan w200 card don't work. I don't understand why. Can it be a problem with the kernel? i tried the orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4 and the 0.3.0-rrey5 files and i can't make it work.

the output of dmesg is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 4
> 
> /home/luk/hardware/orinoco/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey5/driver/orinoco_usb.c: No firmware to download
> ...

 

as someone said, i tried to download the firmware with the old code (0.2.2) and copied it in the correct directory, but as you can see, the dmesg sais no firmware to download..... this is everything that i can do against this error -14 or does someone have a good idea?

i think my kernel config is correct but if you want, i can post it also here!

----------

## vtrac

 *Quote:*   

> usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using address 3
> 
> /root/orinoco-usb-0.3.0-rrey4/driver/orinoco_usb.c: No firmware to download
> 
> unregister_netdevice: device wlan%d/de2c7800 never was registered
> ...

 

Nearly the exam error as everyone else.  I'm using kernel 2.6.3 and the new W200 card.  Arg!!!

----------

## otaci

Thanks for all the tips on this thread.

Here's my two cents re "No firmware to download".

My situation: kernel 2.6.5, Compaq Evo N800c, Compaq Wireless W200.

I downloaded the orinoco from cvs here http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/orinoco/

This gave my one directory of code which I make'd and copied the .ko files to /lib/modules/...

Everything fine, except I get the "No firmware to download" message.

Went here: http://alioth.debian.org/project/showfiles.php?group_id=1245 and downloaded the 0.2.2 version of orinoco-usb. This gave me multiple directories, one of which was called driver and was similar to the directory I downloaded from savannah. But it wouldn't compile.

The firmware sub-directory did compile, and generated a file "orinoco_ezusb_fw" (more acurately a soft link, but hey, whatever). Made a directory /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware, copied this file to the directory.

Fn-F2 twice to reset wireless card and it loaded fine.

I'm not suggesting anyone do exactly the same, it's a messy way to do it, but maybe it will help find the problem. I'm just glad the card is working so I can get on with some other stuff.

Now I just need to find an elegant place to put "iwconfig eth1 essid "mywifi"".

Ota

----------

## vtrac

I just updated my kernel to 2.6.5 and tried reinstalling the CVS orinoco drivers.  however, a make in that directory skips right over orinoco_usb and I'm still left with a orinoco_usb.c and not a orinoco_usb.ko.  Any idea whats causing this?

----------

## otaci

You sure you have USB support compiled (either as module or in kernel)?

----------

## vtrac

Yes,  I'm sure.  I've got a USB mouse that I'm using.

----------

## invis-eo

Has someone tried to get it work with a 2.6.6 or 2.6.7_rcX kernel?

----------

## Hypnos

Hmm, I'll have to try these Orinoco drivers -- linux-wlan-ng is not working, despite some effort on my part to make the kernel USB stack more friendly by porting forward a patch I found on the Net.

----------

## invis-eo

i worked the half day on this problem because i hate these cables through my apartement. Now i can say it is working!!!  :Smile:   :Smile: 

first i tried it with a 2.6.6 kernel, didnt work.. i don't know

second i tried an 2.6.3 and still the same sh**.

then the last one a 2.6.7-gentoo (gentoo-dev-sources)

then i downloaded the newest orinoco sources via cvs.

then

KERNEL_SRC="/usr/src/linux-2.6.7"

make

make install

then i had the same old error with the no firmware to download... etc and then i saw the post in this topic.... (page no. 3)

i downloaded this things, went to the firmware directory, make

copied the firmware, pressed fn+f2 and it worked... my yellow led lightened (and it still does  :Smile:  )

then dhcpcd eth1

my wlan card was up and had an ip ... now 5 minutes later i have written in this topic  :Smile: !

my question now is, can i install a wap key? (i know its not secure, but my school needs it...  :Sad:  )!!!

so thanks a lot!!!!

im so happy!!!  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Hypnos

Hmm, I tried Orinoco USB on kernel 2.6.7, no luck; I'll try again with a new CVS checkout ...

----------

## invis-eo

i have the cvs from today!

whats the problem??

can you build the drivers?

did you set the KERNEL_SRC="" variable?

luke

----------

## Hypnos

No, build and install goes fine, but the driver just barfs when trying to instantiate the network device.

I'll give it another try soon ...

----------

## mellofone

Which module did you load to get it to work? I loaded all of the modules I could find in the wireless dir, and nothing seems to be detected. I have an orinoco_usb.c, but it doesn't seem to compile a module...

I just tried it, everything compiled and I have the firmware, but whatever I seem to load doesn't make a difference with the card...

----------

## Hypnos

[quote="mellofone"]Which module did you load to get it to work? I loaded all of the modules I could find in the wireless dir, and nothing seems to be detected. I have an orinoco_usb.c, but it doesn't seem to compile a module...

I just tried it, everything compiled and I have the firmware, but whatever I seem to load doesn't make a difference with the 

You need the latest CVS for orinoco_usb to load.  Also, radio/wireless extensions must be enabled in the kernel config.

----------

## invis-eo

i think you need one of the newst kernels because with the older one it won't compile the orinoco_usb.c and so you dont have the orinoco_usb.ko.

so i installed the gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7.ebuild becaus i thought that i need the newest one to get it work!

try it with this one!

then i compiled it with genkernel  :Sad: ! (i didnt had the time to edit the hole config so now if i had time i will it do by my self... )

when you have compiled these things you only ned the following modules to load:

hermes

firmware_class

orinoco

orinoco_usb

and then hit FN+F2

Now i have also a question, is there a way to get wep encryptioning to work?

thanks!

----------

## mellofone

Well I finally got it to work after hacking around the Makefile a bit. All I have to load is

```
orinoco

orinoco_usb
```

and I get an eth1. To get WEP working, I use a shell script and the iwconfig tool that is part of the net-wireless/wireless-tools package. Here is the iwconfig format in my script:

```
/usr/sbin/iwconfig eth1 mode Managed key enter-hex-key-here essid wap_name
```

Obviouosly replace enter-hex-key-here with your key and the wap_name with your appropriate essid. You can get all of the command-line functions from the iwconfig man page.

----------

## Hypnos

Eh, still no dice:  2.6.7+orinoco_usb, it says it can't get the NIC ID

Same error with linux-wlan-ng

----------

## mellofone

Do you have orinico and orinoco_usb modules loaded? If so, what is the error message you get?

----------

## Hypnos

from dmesg

```
prism_usb 0.15rc1HEAD (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>)

orinoco_usb: No firmware to download

orinoco_usb: probe of 1-3:1.1 failed with error -14

prism_usb_hard_reset - dummy

prism_usb_init - dummy

prism_usb_init - dummy

prism_usb_allocate - dummy

prism_usb_read_ltv - dummy

eth1: Cannot read hardware identity: error -95

eth1: Incompatible firmware, aborting

prism_usb: Cannot register network device

prism_usb: probe of 1-3:1.1 failed with error -95

```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 008: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 801.11b Adapter [orinoco]
```

----------

## mellofone

What do you have in your hotplug firmware (/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware) directory?

----------

## invis-eo

you have to do the things what otaci has written in this thread (page 3 entry 4). You have no firmware to load, so you must genearte your firmware and copy it in the correct directory!

bye

----------

## Hypnos

Tried, otaci's steps, but didn't work -- the driver doesn't like my device (in fact, I had to manually add the device ID to the code).

The device ID is already in the linux-wlan-ng sourcebase, and I was using the linux-wlan-ng drivers successfully with kernel 2.4.x ...   :Mad: 

----------

## Hypnos

Ok, success; steps to get my Compaq Multiport (USB) 802.11b wireless (W100) working:

* Installed linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1pre21, against linux 2.6.7 (required min version of 2.6.x because the firmware is buggy, and this version introduces patches to complain, but not fail, on bad USB interface numbers).

* Got version 1.7.4 of the firmware here:

http://www.netgate.com/support/prism_firmware/

and copied the "ru<blah>.hex" file to "/etc/wlan/prism2_ru.hex"

This was necessary because v1.8.3 doesn't load successfully; perhaps it could work by removing the file altogether and not have any firmware loaded, but then the interface won't scan ...

* FYI, I generated a 128 bit key with the following Python incantation (and example output):

# import random

# hex(random.randrange(long(16.**26-1)))

'0x71963384A550CD30D2384983B1L'

Obviously, omit the "0x" at the beginning and the "L" at the end.

Ebuild for linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre21:

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre20.ebuild,v 1.1 2004/03/01 05:42:22 latexer Exp $

inherit pcmcia

IUSE="${IUSE} usb build"

MY_P=${PN}-${PV/_/-}

S=${WORKDIR}/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1pre21

DESCRIPTION="The linux-wlan Project"

SRC_URI="${SRC_URI}

      ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1pre21.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://linux-wlan.org"

DEPEND="sys-kernel/linux-headers

      dev-libs/openssl

      >=sys-apps/sed-4.0*"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="MPL-1.1"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

src_unpack() {

   check_KV

   unpack linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1pre21.tar.gz

   unpack ${PN}-gentoo-init.gz

   # Use pcmcia.eclass to setup pcmcia-cs sources as needed

   pcmcia_src_unpack

   cp ${WORKDIR}/${PN}-gentoo-init ${S}/etc/rc.wlan

   # Lots of sedding to do to get the man pages and a few other

   # things to end up in the right place.

   sed -i -e "s:mkdir:#mkdir:" \

      -e "s:cp nwepgen.man:#cp nwepgen.man:" \

      -e "s:\t\$(TARGET_:\t#\$(TARGET_:" \

      man/Makefile

   sed -i -e "s:/etc/wlan:/etc/conf.d:g" \

      etc/wlan/Makefile

   sed -i -e "s:/sbin/nwepgen:/sbin/keygen:" \

      etc/wlan/wlancfg-DEFAULT

   sed -i -e "s:/etc/wlan/wlan.conf:/etc/conf.d/wlan.conf:g" \

       -e "s:/etc/wlan/wlancfg:/etc/conf.d/wlancfg:g" \

      etc/wlan/shared

}

src_compile() {

   # Configure the pcmcia-cs tree if it exists

   pcmcia_configure

   # now lets build wlan-ng

   cd ${S}

   sed -i -e 's:TARGET_ROOT_ON_HOST=:TARGET_ROOT_ON_HOST=${D}:' \

      -e 's:PRISM2_PCI=n:PRISM2_PCI=y:' \

      config.in

   if [ -n "`use pcmcia`" ]; then

      if [ -n "${PCMCIA_SOURCE_DIR}" ];

      then

         export PCMCIA_SOURCE_DIR=${PCMCIA_SOURCE_DIR}

         sed -i -e 's:PCMCIA_SRC=:PCMCIA_SRC=${PCMCIA_SOURCE_DIR}:' \

            config.in

      fi

      sed -i -e 's:PRISM2_PLX=n:PRISM2_PLX=y:' \

         config.in

   else

      sed -i -e 's:PRISM2_PCMCIA=y:PRISM2_PCMCIA=n:' \

      config.in

   fi

   if [ -n "`use usb`" ]; then

      sed -i -e 's:PRISM2_USB=n:PRISM2_USB=y:' \

         config.in

   fi

   cp config.in default.config

   # 2.6 needs ARCH unset since it uses it

   unset ARCH

   emake default_config || die "failed configuring WLAN"

   emake all || die "failed compiling"

   # compile add-on keygen program.  It seems to actually provide usable keys.

   cd ${S}/add-ons/keygen

   emake || die "Failed to compile add-on keygen program"

   cd ${S}/add-ons/lwepgen

   emake || die "Failed to compile add-on lwepgen program"

}

src_install () {

   make install || die "failed installing"

   dodir etc/wlan

   mv ${D}/etc/conf.d/shared ${D}/etc/wlan/

   if [ -z "`use build`" ]; then

      dodir /usr/share/man/man1

      newman ${S}/man/nwepgen.man nwepgen.1

      newman ${S}/man/wlancfg.man wlancfg.1

      newman ${S}/man/wlanctl-ng.man wlanctl-ng.1

      newman ${S}/man/wland.man wland.1

      dodoc CHANGES COPYING LICENSE FAQ README THANKS TODO \

            doc/config* doc/capturefrm.txt

   fi

   exeinto /sbin

   doexe add-ons/keygen/keygen

   doexe add-ons/lwepgen/lwepgen

}

pkg_postinst() {

   depmod -a

   einfo "/etc/init.d/wlan is used to control startup and shutdown of non-PCMCIA devices."

   einfo "/etc/init.d/pcmcia from pcmcia-cs is used to control startup and shutdown of"

   einfo "PCMCIA devices."

   einfo ""

   einfo "Modify /etc/conf.d/wlan.conf to set global parameters."

   einfo "Modify /etc/conf.d/wlancfg-* to set individual card parameters."

   einfo "There are detailed instructions in these config files."

   einfo ""

   einfo "Three keygen programs are included: nwepgen, keygen, and lwepgen."

   einfo "keygen seems provide more usable keys at the moment."

   einfo ""

   einfo "Be sure to add iface_wlan0 parameters to /etc/conf.d/net."

   einfo ""

   ewarn "Wireless cards which you want to use drivers other than wlan-ng for"

   ewarn "need to have the appropriate line removed from /etc/pcmcia/wlan-ng.conf"

   ewarn "Do 'cardctl info' to see the manufacturer ID and remove the corresponding"

   ewarn "line from that file."

   ewarn "Previous versions of linux-wlan-ng recommended creating symlinks in"

   ewarn "/usr/src/linux for 2.6 kernel merges. This is NOT needed and will"

   ewarn "merely clutter things. This has been fixed in the ebuild where it"

   ewarn "should be handled."

   ewarn "Users emerging this with a 2.6 kernel still need to disable"

   ewarn "sandbox and userpriv from FEATURES."

}

```

----------

## gnough

I once got w200 working on debian using this method (downloading driver from alioth.debian.org and compile it to get orinoco_ezusb_fw and copy it to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware.

Now, I installed gentoo ( 2.6.8 ) and alioth.debian.org is dead. But I found http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Orinoco_USB_Card

From the above, you can execute get_ezusb_fw and it'll download .zip file and also orinoco_ezusb_fw.

By copying orinoco_ezusb_fw to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware, you can make w200 work.

----------

## Schnacki

Thanks to the tips by "otaci" I just got my W200 loading, too. Can't test it right now, but at least the LED is on now.

To sum up his steps:

IMPORTANT:

 go to the directory where your running kernel-sources are installed (/usr/src/linux for me)

 Run "make menuconfig".

 Go to "Device Drivers --->".

 Go to "Generic Driver Options --->".

 Add "Select only drivers that don't need compile-time external firmware".

 Add "Hotplug firmware loading support" (either as module or compiled in).

 Save your kernel-config.

 Compile and install your kernel. For this I mount "/boot", run 

```
Make all modules_install install
```

and make sure I have sections for the new and old symlinks (added by make install) in my grub.conf.

 reboot!!!

 download the orinoco from cvs from http://savannah.nongnu.org/projects/orinoco/

 change into the new directory

 run make

 copy the ".ko"-files to your kernel-directory ("/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/" in my case)

 go to http://orinoco-usb.alioth.debian.org/ to download the old "orinoco-usb" drivers version 0.2.2. You can find them directly at http://alioth.debian.org/download.php/356/orinoco-usb-0.2.2.tar.bz2

 unpack the file and change into the new directory

 you'll find several subdirectories

 change into the "firmware"-directory

 run "make" (you _need_ webaccess for this)

 create the directory "/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware" (if it's not present already)

 run "cp orinoco_ezusb_fw /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/"

 activate the W200 by pressing Fn-F2 until the LED turns on (wait a few seconds after each press, the driver needs a moment)

Now the WLAN-card is running. Try to figure out how to configure it yourself.  :Wink:  I still have to do that myself. 

I really think this could/should be a HowTo. Took me quite a while to find this thread.

[edit] added info to compile the kernel correctly[/edit]Last edited by Schnacki on Mon Aug 23, 2004 5:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spazegun

I also have an Evo with the orinoco wireless card. I tried all of the downloading and installing, and this still happens

```

Aug 23 00:42:14 mobile atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e078 <keycode>' to make it known.

Aug 23 00:42:14 mobile ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: wakeup

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 4

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile usb 2-3: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile usb 2-3: config 1 has no interface number 0

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile prism_usb_hard_reset - dummy

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile prism_usb_init - dummy

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile prism_usb_init - dummy

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile prism_usb_allocate - dummy

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile prism_usb_read_ltv - dummy

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile eth1: Cannot read hardware identity: error -95

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile eth1: Incompatible firmware, aborting

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile prism_usb: Cannot register network device

Aug 23 00:42:15 mobile prism_usb: probe of 2-3:1.1 failed with error -95

```

I have the ezusb in the /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware 

thanks

----------

## Schnacki

Hi

 *spazegun wrote:*   

> I also have an Evo with the orinoco wireless card. I tried all of the downloading and installing, and this still happens
> 
> ```
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Ok, the first (and maybe only) Problem is, that you do not run "orinoco_usb" but "prism_usb". That's the wrong driver.

Did you compile the Kernel with Firmware-loading and USB support? Without it, the Makefile just skips the orinoco_usb. And in the "non-cvs"-Version of orionoco it's not even included.

This is what I get when plugging it in:

```

orinoco 0.15rc2HEAD (David Gibson <hermes@gibson.dropbear.id.au>, Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>, et al)

orinoco_usb 0.15rc2HEAD (Manuel Estrada Sainz <ranty@debian.org>)

eth1: Hardware identity 0008:0003:0001:0000

eth1: Station identity  001f:0001:0008:003a

eth1: Firmware determined as Lucent/Agere 8.58

eth1: Ad-hoc demo mode supported

eth1: IEEE standard IBSS ad-hoc mode supported

eth1: WEP supported, 104-bit key

[...]

```

Ciao, Jan

----------

## spazegun

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

prism_usb               9344  0

orinoco                52496  1 prism_usb

```

here is what happens when i hit fn-f2

```

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile ohci_hcd 0000:02:0e.0: wakeup

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 4

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile usb 2-3: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile usb 2-3: config 1 has no interface number 0

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile prism_usb_hard_reset - dummy

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile prism_usb_init - dummy

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile prism_usb_init - dummy

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile prism_usb_allocate - dummy

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile prism_usb_read_ltv - dummy

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile eth1: Cannot read hardware identity: error -95

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile eth1: Incompatible firmware, aborting

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile prism_usb: Cannot register network device

Aug 23 21:38:17 mobile prism_usb: probe of 2-3:1.1 failed with error -95

```

i do load the prism_usb module... but still it errors

 and where is firmware-loading? I have usb support and hotplug all going, but i cant seem to find firmware-loading.

----------

## spazegun

ok, i enabled all the kernel options that were in the former posts. And i still have the same problem. Also when i make the orinoco module, they are fine. If i reboot, the prism_usb.ko is gone. I have to remake it. 

thanks

----------

## Schnacki

Hi

 *spazegun wrote:*   

> ok, i enabled all the kernel options that were in the former posts. And i still have the same problem. Also when i make the orinoco module, they are fine. If i reboot, the prism_usb.ko is gone. I have to remake it. 

 

You  misunderstood me:

You do NOT need "prism_usb".

You DO need "orinoco_usb". I have no idea, why your computer tries to load prism_usb, mine does not. But maybe it only does if "orinoco_usb" is not present.

----------

## spazegun

well, i though i had the prism chipset because mine says wireless lan on the side and not W200. Also Even if both modules are loaded, (or either one for that matter) i still get that incompatable firmware error.

----------

## Schnacki

 *spazegun wrote:*   

> well, i though i had the prism chipset because mine says wireless lan on the side and not W200. 

 

Oh, sorry, I didn't get that from your postings. Then I don't have any idea where to look for the error.

----------

## daktak

I had heaps of troubles till i realised that /usr/lib/hotplug/firware is now /lib/firmware!

----------

## greatguru

Thanks to the steps outlined by Schnacki (and by extension otaci), I just got mine working.  I have a Compaq Evo N610c with the W200 and its working fabulously.  However, a note:  I followed the steps outlined above, but when I would turn on the card (with Fn-F2), in dmesg it would say:

usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: khubd timed out on ep0in

usb 2-3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

I tried a few things without luck, including switching the firmware loader to /lib/firmware as the poster above me pointed out.  This had no effect.  I then rebooted my laptop and added 'acpi=off' to the kernel params and loaded it up.  Then, when I hit Fn-F2, it started up correctly, putting in an interface eth1!! 

I was excited because I had hence narrowed this down to a acpi problem, but upon rebooting normally (with acpi enabled), it worked again!  It's been working fine since, even after a few reboots, so that might have just done the trick...

On a side note, for anyone considering this laptop or who owns one, the overheating problems are horrendous.  Booting with acpi=off is especially dangerous as this laptop doesn't know how to turn the fan on unless you update the DSDT (which is another project I've recently completed, see a post on these forums about common acpi problems).  I have got this laptop in July of '03 to start college with, and I have sent it in twice to be repaired since then, which I believe has been directly related to overheating issues (both times they replaced the main board under warranty).  Just a note...

Good luck to the rest of you! If you have any questions, email me b/c I don't check these forums much unless I'm looking for help...

bmschell_AT_benschell.dyndns.org

----------

## rdcapasso

I have a Compaq N600c and I am having the same problem that spazegum is having  :Sad: .  orinoco_usb loads fine on boot but tail shows this in /var/log/messages when I hit fn-f2:

```
Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 usb 3-2: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 usb 3-2: config 1 has no interface number 0

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 prism_usb_hard_reset - dummy

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 prism_usb_init - dummy

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 prism_usb_init - dummy

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 prism_usb_allocate - dummy

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 prism_usb_read_ltv - dummy

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 eth1: Cannot read hardware identity: error -95

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 eth1: Incompatible firmware, aborting

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 prism_usb: Cannot register network device

Mar 15 01:54:50 ed209 prism_usb: probe of 3-2:1.1 failed with error -95

```

I'm guessing that there must be a firmware file for the prism_usb that's missing.  My multiport adapter says 'Wireless LAN' on the side, as well.

----------

## vtowel

I also have a Compaq N600c, and this behaviour is exactly the same here. So I'm led to believe that our card is NOT a W200 card. When I do "lsusb" with the card activated, the device is listed as:

```
Bus 003 Device 012: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 801.11b Adapter [orinoco]
```

Notice that the product ID is 0033. According to Oystein Olsen's orinoco-usb page, the product ID of the HP/Compaq W200 is 0076. So we N600c folks must be dealing with a different wireless card altogether.

But since "lsusb" states "orinoco", you'd think that the orinoco drivers would still work with our card, right? Maybe they orinoco developers just haven't gotten around to supporting it/recognizing the firmware...  :Question: 

----------

## Hypnos

 *vtowel wrote:*   

> I also have a Compaq N600c, and this behaviour is exactly the same here. So I'm led to believe that our card is NOT a W200 card. When I do "lsusb" with the card activated, the device is listed as:
> 
> ```
> Bus 003 Device 012: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 801.11b Adapter [orinoco]
> ```
> ...

 

049f:0033 is a W100 card -- I was using this model before it broke, w/ the linux-wlan-ng drivers.

----------

## appleshampoo

So, I'm not really sure if anyone is still working on this, but I was recently trying to get it to work with no luck.  I have a N800c with a W200 card, but I'm not sure if it's the new or the old one.  I'm 99% sure I have everything enabled in my kernel.

First off, I always get the following message in my dmesg when I hit FN-F2 (even before I tried to set up the wireless card):

```

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-3: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

usb 2-3: config 1 has no interface number 0

```

Anyway, don't know if that's important or not.  

My lsusb output is:

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 801.11b Adapter [orinoco]

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

I followed all of the steps is Schnacki's synopsis, and now when I try to FN-F2 to get the card up, I get various output on my dmesg from time to time.  Once I got a kernel bug message and my system started acting really funny and I had to reboot.  Currently, this is what I get:

```

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-3: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

usb 2-3: config 1 has no interface number 0

prism_usb_hard_reset - dummy

prism_usb_init - dummy

prism_usb_init - dummy

prism_usb_allocate - dummy

prism_usb_read_ltv - dummy

eth1: Cannot read hardware identity: error -95

eth1: Incompatible firmware, aborting

prism_usb: Cannot register network device

prism_usb: probe of 2-3:1.1 failed with error -95

```

No LED flashing, no wlan0 device...

So at this point I tried to modprobe orinoco_usb, and I got this on my dmesg:

```

orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol release_firmware

orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol request_firmware

orinoco_usb: Unknown symbol register_firmware

```

I do have the firmware file in /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware...

Anyway, it's a big mess, but thought I'd just contribute my problems and see if anyone can help me or maybe my issues can help someone else.

laters,

appleshampoo

----------

## appleshampoo

So, I'm a retard and was using the wrong kernel (the un-configured one) when I posted that last post, hence why all the error messages were different than how I remembered them.  Here's what happens on my dmesg when I'm using the right kernel and hit Fn-F2:

```

kobject_register failed for orinoco (-17)

 [<c01f5349>] kobject_register+0x49/0x80

 [<c012e2c1>] mod_sysfs_setup+0x51/0xc0

 [<c012f3e1>] load_module+0x7a1/0xa70

 [<c012f74a>] sys_init_module+0x6a/0x1f0

 [<c0102c25>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

prism_usb 0.15rc2HEAD (Pavel Roskin <proski@gnu.org>)

prism_usb_hard_reset - dummy

prism_usb_init - dummy

------------[ cut here ]------------

kernel BUG at lib/iomap.c:85!

invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

PREEMPT 

Modules linked in: prism_usb parport_pc lp

CPU:    0

EIP:    0060:[<c01fa634>]    Not tainted VLI

EFLAGS: 00010287   (2.6.12-gentoo-r6) 

EIP is at iowrite16+0x24/0x40

eax: 00000000   ebx: 00000064   ecx: 00000000   edx: 00000032

esi: 00000001   edi: cba51ae8   ebp: cba51800   esp: ca081dfc

ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Process modprobe (pid: 7026, threadinfo=ca080000 task=cf2160a0)

Stack: c02a2d1b c0139090 c114fee0 00000000 cba51a20 00000001 cba51800 cba51800 

       c029fa41 cba51ae8 0000000a ca081ea3 00000002 ca081eaf c01f87f6 ca081ea3 

       ca081eaf 00000001 cba51ae8 0000000a ffffffff 00000000 00000002 ca080000 

Call Trace:

 [<c02a2d1b>] hermes_init+0x2b/0x1d0

 [<c0139090>] prep_new_page+0x60/0x70

 [<c029fa41>] orinoco_init+0x31/0x670

 [<c01f87f6>] vsnprintf+0x256/0x4d0

 [<c0110af7>] __wake_up_locked+0x27/0x30

 [<c034262b>] register_netdevice+0x5b/0x320

 [<c029cf60>] orinoco_stop+0x0/0x60

 [<c0342947>] register_netdev+0x57/0x90

 [<d086b568>] prism_usb_probe+0x2d8/0x3e0 [prism_usb]

 [<c02d2200>] usb_probe_interface+0x70/0x90

 [<c027470f>] driver_probe_device+0x2f/0x80

 [<c027485c>] driver_attach+0x5c/0xa0

 [<c0274dcd>] bus_add_driver+0x9d/0xd0

 [<c02d22fc>] usb_register+0x4c/0xb0

 [<c01144c7>] printk+0x17/0x20

 [<d086e028>] prism_usb_module_init+0x28/0x4c [prism_usb]

 [<c012f828>] sys_init_module+0x148/0x1f0

 [<c0102c25>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Code: 8d bc 27 00 00 00 00 81 fa ff ff 03 00 0f b7 c8 77 25 89 d0 25 00 00 ff ff 3d 00 00 01 00 75 0b 81 e2 

ff ff 00 00 89 c8 66 ef c3 <0f> 0b 55 00 cd d0 3b c0 eb eb 89 f6 66 89 0a c3 8d b6 00 00 00 

```

So, yeah, who really knows what's going on there...

----------

## Hypnos

I'm not sure about your particular bug, but I can confirm that the latest CVS orinoco_usb code works well with vanilla kernel 2.6.13 for W200.

----------

## appleshampoo

Hmmm...so that's just emerge vanilla-sources and the configure the kernel like usual, right?  I might have to try that.

----------

## appleshampoo

I tried the 2.6.12.5 and the 2.6.13 vanilla kernels.  I didn't get the kernel error from above, but it still didn't work. dmesg after Fn-F2:

```

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-3: config 1 has an invalid interface number: 1 but max is 0

usb 2-3: config 1 has no interface number 0

prism_usb_hard_reset - dummy

prism_usb_init - dummy

prism_usb_init - dummy

prism_usb_allocate - dummy

prism_usb_read_ltv - dummy

eth1: Cannot read hardware identity: error -95

eth1: Incompatible firmware, aborting

prism_usb: Cannot register network device

prism_usb: probe of 2-3:1.1 failed with error -95

```

It doesn't seem that orincoro_usb is being loaded automatically.  I did a modprobe orinoco_usb and got this on dmesg:

```

usbcore: registered new driver prism_usb

orinoco_usb 0.15rc2HEAD (Manuel Estrada Sainz)

usbcore: registered new driver orinoco_usb

```

which doesn't look too bad, but still no LED or wlan0 device.  I think I'm going to give up on this for a while.

----------

## Hypnos

The device ID for my USB W200 is 049f:0076

What's yours?  (Use "lsusb")

----------

## appleshampoo

lsusb output:

```

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 049f:0033 Compaq Computer Corp. 801.11b Adapter [orinoco]

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

Also, I think I figured out why I was getting the kernel error above.  In my kernel config Device Drivers--->Networking Support---->Wireless LAN----> I was enabling "Hermes Chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)" and also the three options under it, which I'm pretty sure you don't need with the external orinoco modules.  After disabling these, I get the same output as above (2.6.13 vanilla) with the 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 kernel.

----------

## Hypnos

I think you have a W100.  I could only get my old 0033 to work using linux-wlan-ng; orinoco is for Prism 2.x chipsets, such as in the W200.

----------

## appleshampoo

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> I think you have a W100.  I could only get my old 0033 to work using linux-wlan-ng; orinoco is for Prism 2.x chipsets, such as in the W200.

 

That's entirely possible, there were 2 versions of the card that went out with my class's laptots.  The writing on the side has since rubbed off though, so I can't tell that way.  So you actually got your W100 to work with linux-wlan-ng?  Is there a HOWTO out there for that method?  I see the package in portage, but I'm guessing it's a little more complicated than that.Last edited by appleshampoo on Tue Nov 08, 2005 6:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hypnos

The version in Portage is a recent release, and should Just Work (tm).  Play it by ear, I guess ...

----------

## appleshampoo

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> The version in Portage is a recent release, and should Just Work (tm).  Play it by ear, I guess ...

 

Trying to emerge linux-wlan-ng-0.2.0 gave me an error during the merge that it wouldn't work with 2.6 kernel and that I needed to use >=linux-wlan-ng-0.2.1_pre17, which required me to add ~x86 for net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng, net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-modules, net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-utils, and net-wireless/linux-wlan-ng-firmware.  Lol, I wish I could post a vidcap of me during this process it went something like this:

Me: {after adding linux-wlan-ng ~x86 to package.keywords} emerge -av linux-wlan-ng

Portage: linux-wlan-ng-modules is still masked, failed dependency

Me: {add linux-wlan-ng-modules ~x86 to package.keywords} emerge -av linux-wlan-ng

Portage: linux-wlan-ng-utils is still maksed, failed dependency

Me: {add linux-wlan-ng-utils ~x86 to package.keywords} emerge -av linux-wlan-ng

Portage: linux-wlan-ng-firmware is still maksed, failed dependency

Me: {add linux-wlan-ng-firmware ~x86 to package.keywords} emerge -av linux-wlan-ng

Protage: Okay, I've made you jump through enough hoops, I guess I'll go ahead and merge them all now...

----------

## appleshampoo

Hokay, so after all the BS above, it seems I am getting somewhere.  Now when I toggle the wireless with Fn-F2, I see a "wlan0" device that appears in the output of iwconfig.  I really have no idea where I'm going from here, so if anyone has any pointers, it would be much appreciated.  Right now if I try to do /etc/init.d/wlan, I get some errors:

```
root@hashbrown-lappy /home/appleshampoo # /etc/init.d/wlan start

 * Starting WLAN devices ...

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted

message=lnxreq_ifstate

  ifstate=fwload

  resultcode=implementation_failure

prism2dl: No such device

load_cardpda failed, exiting.

Unknown prism2 hardware type  (), assuming SSF

Processing PDR file: /tmp/prism2_ssf.pda

prism2dl: No such device

Couldn't fetch PRI-SUP info

Warning: RAM load only, PDA changes will NOT be written to flash.

Reading S-record file /lib/firmware/prism2_pm.hex...

NIC ID: 0 v0.0.0

MFI ID: 0 v0 0->0

CFI ID: 0 v0 0->0

PRI ID: 0 v0 0->0

Version:  ID 0x15 1.1.2

Compat: Role 0 Id 0x3 v2 4->4

Compat: Role 0x1 Id 0x2 v2 1->1

Seq: 0

Platform:  ID 0x800e 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8015 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8019 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x801d 1.0.0

Platform:  ID 0x8024 1.0.0

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0003.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0005.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0006.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0007.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0008.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0402.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0403.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0404.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0408.

prism2dl: warning: Failed to find PDR for plugrec 0x0001.

prism2dl: No such device

prism2dl: writeimage()->do_ioctl() failed w/ result=19, aborting download

prism2dl: Failed to ramwrite image data for /lib/firmware/prism2_pm.hex, exiting.

prism2dl: No such device

load_cardpda failed, exiting.

Firmware failed to load for device wlan0

wlanctl-ng: No such device

error: Autojoin indicated failure!                                                        [ ok ]

```

Does ndiswrapper play a role in all of this?  I do have it emerged, but don't really know what I'm supposed to do with it.

----------

## Hypnos

One last bit of wisdom to impart:  sometimes you have to reset the device.  Do this by turning the wireless off-and-on twice quickly in succession.  Hopefully the firmware will "catch"

I don't know anything about ndiswrapper  :Sad: 

----------

## appleshampoo

Read the docs for linux-wlan-ng, and I can't get past this command:

```

root@hashbrown-lappy /etc/conf.d # wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable

message=lnxreq_ifstate

  ifstate=enable

  resultcode=implementation_failure

```

Which is pretty much the first thing that they tell you to do in the docs...damn it.

----------

## appleshampoo

 *Hypnos wrote:*   

> One last bit of wisdom to impart:  sometimes you have to reset the device.  Do this by turning the wireless off-and-on twice quickly in succession.  Hopefully the firmware will "catch"
> 
> I don't know anything about ndiswrapper 

 

Nope, no luck with that.  Also, here is my dmesg output after trying the wlanctl-ng command:

```

hfa384x_usbctlx_complete_sync: CTLX[1] error: state(Request failed)

hfa384x_drvr_start: cmd_initialize() failed, result=-5

prism2sta_ifstate: hfa384x_drvr_start() failed,result=-5

```

Curse the gods of hardware...thanks for all your help Hypnos, perhaps some day I will get this working!

----------

## Hypnos

Try it out in Windows, then warm reboot back into Linux and see if it works.

Another thing to try:  while you're in Linux, remove and reattached the device.  Disconnecting it from the USB hub with Fn+F2 is not the same as doing a cold reset.

----------

## appleshampoo

Not dual booting on this lappy, so no Windows option.  Tried disconnecting it with same results.

----------

## Hypnos

Get a W200 on EBay   :Razz: 

----------

## appleshampoo

Or just a regular PCMCIA card...I hear those are a lot easier to configure  :Smile: .

----------

## dxq

 *appleshampoo wrote:*   

> lsusb output:
> 
> ```
> 
> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> ...

 

Run the lsusb with -v to get more data:

My Evo says this about my W200

```
Evo ~ # lsusb -v

Bus 003 Device 002: ID 049f:0076 Compaq Computer Corp.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                         18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB                         1.10

  bDeviceClass              0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass       0

  bDeviceProtocol          0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor                       0x049f Compaq Computer Corp.

  idProduct                      0x0076

  bcdDevice                    0.00

  iManufacturer             0

  iProduct                        1 Compaq WLAN MultiPort W200

  iSerial                           2 PG28JL9ADM8C

```

----------

## dxq

FYI: I have posted a brief on my struggle to get this card working.

http://www.oyamaphotography.com

----------

## Hypnos

Huh, when I build from CVS it includes the firmware automatically in the kernel modules.

----------

